# samsung x486



## MaMu (May 24, 2006)

Alguien sabe si el modelo Samsun x486 tiene USB, es decir, que se enchufe en el mismo conector del cargador de bateria.

Saludos.


----------



## DARFER (Jun 26, 2006)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Alguien sabe si el modelo Samsun x486 tiene USB, es decir, que se enchufe en el mismo conector del cargador de bateria.
> 
> Saludos.



SI MIJO SI TIENE Y TAMBIEN SE PUEDE HACER EL SERIAL ES EL MISMO DEL R220  (FASHION) LO PODES DESCARGAR DE ESTE FORO SOLO HAY QUE BUSCAR SUERTEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DieGuiTo (Jul 5, 2006)

Si, se puede conectar, yo tengo ese celular. El problema es que por el cable no vas a poder subir juegos, sólo imágenes y ringtones. Pero el celular no viene preparado para subir juegos, aunque haya gente que te dice que tiene el software es mentira!!

Saludos!


----------

